# Motobecane Fantom Cross Outlaw vs. 2010 Fuji Cross Com



## Leyton14 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello All, 

Getting ready to purchase my first cyclocross bike and I am having a difficult time deciding between two bikes. They are both at the same price point of $900...(which is my budget)..
Does anyone have any opinions on the following two bikes:

Motobecane Fantom Cross Outlaw
2010 Fuji Comp Cyclocross (getting a closeout price)

Part of me is leaning toward the Outlaw because of the disc brakes, but I realize that I will be giving up some 105 components for this...

Any thoughts??


----------



## chrisf.10 (Nov 28, 2010)

disc brakes are nice, but components are everything. i have never ridden either but i would much rather have 105 shifters than tiagra


----------



## d2p (Jul 29, 2006)

boxed or built?


----------



## Leyton14 (Nov 29, 2010)

The Outlaw will come boxed....I will have to pay an additional fee to have it built.
Fuji is from LBS and is complete..


----------



## Leyton14 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Chrisf.10 for your feedback! I'm not sure the disc brakes are worth the downgrade in components..


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

What are your intended purposes for the bike?


----------



## Leyton14 (Nov 29, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> What are your intended purposes for the bike?


I plan on using this primarily as a training bike for my mountain biking season. I will riding this on a combination of road and fire roads...


----------



## bugztom (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the fuji - 2010 version. I use it primarily as a road bike in FL riding with 28s and fenders. When I go home to NC I will be riding the dirt roads with it. I really like the bike, and to get it with 105 at your price would be nice. I looked at the BD but wanted to test ride prior to purchase. Several points. 1. It isn't light - I think mine weighs around 21.5 pounds via the scale without fenders. I don't care as I am around 220. 2. The graphics in person are differant from the web - I don't like the downtube "fuji" - everytime I walk to the bike it looks like it is off 20 degrees or so. 3. The brakes are ok, but I miss discs. I enjoy riding the bike and would buy again - with the 28s the ride is nice, and the fork feels good for me - solid and tracks well. I saw it for sale at $999 at pricepoint, so $900 sounds like a deal. Hope it helps, Tom.


----------



## Leyton14 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! It definitely helps considering I need to make a decision tomorrow... Dic brakes vs 105 parts.... oh the decisions!! Thanks again!


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party but for what it's worth I've got the Moto Outlaw, the disks (BB5r) are a bit tricky to get set up but other than that, it's been great.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

i have Fuji cross comp with 105, bought in July for $700.00 from local LBS and it comes with two free tune ups. It is 32 tires on it and bike is bullet proof.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Does the cross comp 105 has eyelets on the seatstay for rack mounting?


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Aug 19, 2010)

Leyton14 said:


> I plan on using this primarily as a training bike for my mountain biking season. I will riding this on a combination of road and fire roads...


This is exactly the same reason I got mine. ended up doing some CX races too and its fun  

I got the Outlaw Disc. I think is a great bike for the price, love the disc brakes and it's overall a decent bike.
Wheels are heavy (and so are most components), the bike sits at almost 24lbs out of the box.
I got a second wheelset tubeless (for CX tires) and put road tires on the original set.
Also mine came with a standard crank, so the lowest gear is a 39x26, a little too tall for steep climbs. Compact crank would have been nicer.
I'd say go for it.
Don't know much about the other bike, but for me, coming from MTB, disc brakes was a key deciding factor.


----------



## paulpaul (Mar 15, 2012)

*what is price for now?*

so if I buy one of the 2010 fuji cross comp for 850 off CL today, that would be a bad deal then? can't really find a new one with 105 on it for under 1k now.



Will Be Was said:


> i have Fuji cross comp with 105, bought in July for $700.00 from local LBS and it comes with two free tune ups. It is 32 tires on it and bike is bullet proof.


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

15 months later.......


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

*fuji Cross Comp*

This is my 2010 Fuji Cross Comp, let me know when you find one, they are awesome bikes.


----------

